

Ask HN: How do you organize sysetm admin notes - kayman

How do you store system admin notes and how to guides for your own reference?<p>I being an Emacs User, use org-mode to organize. Emacs org mode contains an org to html mode which generates static html files.
The generated static html files are stored on github or bitbucket which are available via the web.<p>It&#x27;s not a blog, just dump of steps and commands I keep to duplicate something or jog my memory.<p>I have tried to use wikki, tumblr, ghost and wordpress, but none of them stuck.<p>Curious to learn of any hacks
======
jlgaddis
For my own reference only, a completely unorganized plain-text file I call
"scratchpad".

For information that others (may) need to refer to, an internal-only Dokuwiki
instance with a separate page per host works pretty well.

------
thecrumb
+1 for Dokuwiki

